# [LEAK] New Thunderbolt RUU



## MrLeaks (Jun 17, 2011)

Download RUU_Mecha_VERIZON_WWE_1.20.605.0_Radio_1.16.00.0223r_NV... from FileFactory.com

Enjoy!


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

downloading now....should be done in the next century...then we will know what it is.

file name kinda looks old tho compared to other recent leaks.


----------



## Trident (Jun 7, 2011)

The file name leads me to believe that this is unfortunately Froyo, but it might have an improved radio..


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2011)

I uploaded this to my server. Should download faster than file factory

http://goo.gl/bmlkh

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

this leak is old. dont even bother with it.

that includes the radio too. mr2.5 is newer


----------



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

birdman said:


> this leak is old. dont even bother with it.
> 
> that includes the radio too. mr2.5 is newer


Leak is hardly old, its dated 6/22 in the build prop. Radios are just old.


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone used this RUU leak yet? is it really worth downloading?


----------

